# Taking a Break



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Here is a little something I filmed yesterday as I took a break from target building. It was one of the best runs I've had. I haven't been doing much shooting lately as I have had other family obligations and when I have been shooing, it's been playing around for a few minutes at a time.

The targets are 1 3/4"....the smallest of the targets that will be used at the Midwest Tournament. I've been playing around with the colors to see what works best. So far, I'm torn between the black and the orange. The black is a little easier to see, but the orange helps me see my sight clearer. I've also been going back and forth with which color gets the most hits. So far it's still a toss up. The orange is supposed to be a florescent orange, not the yellow that you see in the video.






I'll be very happy if I can continue to hit 80%.

Todd


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice shooting Todd!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

GrayWolf said:


> Here is a little something I filmed yesterday as I took a break from target building. It was one of the best runs I've had. I haven't been doing much shooting lately as I have had other family obligations and when I have been shooing, it's been playing around for a few minutes at a time.
> 
> The targets are 1 3/4"....the smallest of the targets that will be used at the Midwest Tournament. I've been playing around with the colors to see what works best. So far, I'm torn between the black and the orange. The black is a little easier to see, but the orange helps me see my sight clearer. I've also been going back and forth with which color gets the most hits. So far it's still a toss up. The orange is supposed to be a florescent orange, not the yellow that you see in the video.
> 
> ...


Nice shooting....I would think you would opt for a blue background...being the sun is so bright on the target catch box......OM


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Samurai....thank you!

Oldmiser...thanks. There is a lot of glare that the camera picks up that is not really there. The camera is inside the garage and the difference between the shade and the sunshine plays with the camera. That is why it is so tough to see me when the camera is outside and pointing at me in the garage. Maybe a better camera would help me out. Plus...the backgrounds for the Midwest Tournament will be white, so that is why I'm testing colors against that backstop.

Todd


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Great shooting!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

PCS...thank you!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Your're doing well with that Spanish shooter. What size ammo are you using ? Besides the 1 3/4 ", what are the other disk sizes being used at the Midwest shoot?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Good shooting Todd!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Treefork, thank you.

The targets will be:

1 @ 1 3/4" 10 points

1 @ 3" 6 points

1 @ 3 3/4" 4 points

2 @ 4 1/2" 3 points each

2 @ 4 3/4" 2 points each

Total 30 points possible per round (the point values may change before we finalize everything, but you get the idea).

The shooter will get 7 shots per round. Shoot any target in any order. If you shoot at a target and miss...you can shoot at it again.

I'm not sure how many rounds we will shoot for a total. I would like to see 3 or 4, but that is something we will have to discuss in the next month or so...after the ECST is over.

I'm finishing 2 more sets of targets...they should be done by Wednesday. I will have one with orange targets to see how they look.

There won't be any need for strong bands for these targets. Target bands and small ammo (I'm shooting 5/16 for this) will work well for them.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Can-Opener....thank you very much.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is some fine shooting, GW!

By the way ... can you provide a link with information on the Midwest shoot??? I do have some airmiles points, and you never know ... I just might show up.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles....thank you. No link yet to the Midwest Tournament. It's MJ's shoot and he will have more info after the ECST.

Here's is what I know at this time....and it's all subject to change, except the date....the 1st weekend in August. I'm not sure exactly when it will start...Thursday...Friday... Saturday... but I know he has been talking about several events...but he hasn't told exactly what they are. He said that he will announce them after the ECST. It's possible that where might be a slingbow side event, knowing MJ :naughty: . Possibly a speed shoot. Anything is possible.

We will be using the falling plate system that I'm working on. I'll have more pics up as soon as I finish them up...should be Tuesday or Wednesday. There will be 7 plates, and each shooter will have 7 shots...shoot any target you want. The smaller the target the more it will be worth. We haven't decided how many rounds, but I'm pushing for either 3 or 4.

We would love it if you could make it. As well as anyone and everyone else. The Midwest doesn't have much for get togethers...we need to make the most of it.

Todd


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Great shooting Todd. I take it those targets are at 10 metres?

Ben

Awesome, 100 posts ;-)


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Ben....thank you. Yes, that was at 10 meters.

Congrats on the 100+ posts!!

Todd


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

.very consistent shooting - I am impressed!


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

I have many mosquitoes to my farm house and I don't like chemical war with them.

You are invited to come, stay and kill them all with your slingshot!

We are talking about Greek hospitality!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Great shooting Todd! Looking forward to hearing more about the mid west get together.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Outback...thank you. I wish I could be that consistent...I can vary from 3 to 8 out of 10....with the occasional 1 or 2 if I haven't shot for a few days.

Neo....thank you very much. I was raised around Greek hospitality...and true Greek cooking. But if you have mosquitos as big as these plates, I think I'll stay where I am :rofl: .

Pilgrim...thank you. More info will be coming. I'm sure there will be a thread for it soon.

Todd


----------



## Mudbug42 (May 28, 2014)

Am I missing a link or something ? I don't see anything.

Mitch


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Mudbug42 said:


> Am I missing a link or something ? I don't see anything.
> 
> Mitch


Mitch Are you unable to see the video? I could not see the video on my Kindle, but it shows up on my lap top. I think it depends on how the video is uploaded.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice shooting! I really like the targets. Hope to meet you in August - can't wait.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> Here is a little something I filmed yesterday as I took a break from target building. It was one of the best runs I've had. I haven't been doing much shooting lately as I have had other family obligations and when I have been shooing, it's been playing around for a few minutes at a time.
> 
> The targets are 1 3/4"....the smallest of the targets that will be used at the Midwest Tournament. I've been playing around with the colors to see what works best. So far, I'm torn between the black and the orange. The black is a little easier to see, but the orange helps me see my sight clearer. I've also been going back and forth with which color gets the most hits. So far it's still a toss up. The orange is supposed to be a florescent orange, not the yellow that you see in the video.
> 
> ...


thanks for that nice video 
Cheers


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Mudbug42 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I missing a link or something ? I don't see anything.
> ...


can u use a different browser?..Dolphin works well it supports adobe flash player...

you may have to jail break your kindle..but it void any warrenty.....OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

GrayWolf...on the video's ..in U tube you should be able to use HTML 5..that will allow all devices to see the video

i can't remember ..but think that feature in in the video settings.......OM


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Grandpa...thank you. Looking forward to meeting you in August.

Leon...thank you...glad you liked it.

Oldmiser...I've found nothing I can do to change the format of this or any other video that is already up. I have enough problems getting them loaded and I'm comfortable with how they upload. It used to take an hour or more to get them up...now its quicker and I know what I have to do. Some devices just don't read the youtube signal....I know that I cannot watch any youtube video on my phone, that's just the way it is...nothing I can do about it.

Todd


----------



## Mudbug42 (May 28, 2014)

I'm viewing this on my ipad. That could be it, I'll try it on my laptop. 
Thanks


----------



## Mudbug42 (May 28, 2014)

Mudbug42 said:


> I'm viewing this on my ipad. That could be it, I'll try it on my laptop.
> Thanks


That's the ticket. I wondered why I couldn't see somethings others did. "The colors, the colors, ooooo" Now we know.

Nice shooting, Todd. I'm sure you'll do well at the meet. Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Mudbug. I appreciate the support....it's gonna be a tough one, that's for sure. Get there if you can, it's also going to be a great time.


----------

